

Riot.js 1.0 (The 1kb MVP library) - tipiirai
https://muut.com/riotjs/

======
facorreia
I've developed my application with Riot's observable library and using the
proposed model-view-presenter architecture.

Along the years I've learned about ExtJS, Dojo, Backbone, Knockout, Angular
and others. What I like about Riot is that I can actually understand exactly
what's going on in my application's architecture without going through so many
layers of abstraction and endless lines of code. Its event-oriented nature
reminds me of developing for Flex using PureMVC. It results in loose coupling
without resorting to magic.

I'm not using Riot's router (I use jQuery Mobile's integrated router instead).

About the template library, it got more useful after including support for
object hierarchies, but I've mostly switched to Handlebars to take advantage
of its support for collections and conditions. I understand the argument about
keeping all presentation logic in JavaScript inside the presenter, but for my
application at least, it seems that keeping the view in HTML+DSL results in
tighter code.

Of course application requirements vary widely, and I agree that some could
benefit for instance of components and two-way data binding. But in my case,
simpler is better.

------
niutech
This is how MV* libraries should be built - minimal, very fast, bloat-free,
independent of other libraries. VoicePedia was based on Riot.js:
[http://niutech.github.io/voicepedia/](http://niutech.github.io/voicepedia/)

------
_nato_
Adding this into my stack. `Excited!

